# Clomid girls part 50.......



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting 

 


Love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope you all have a great BHW - all those on the 2ww sending loads of     and hope those  having plenty of   are enjoying it.

Its my brothers wedding party tomorrow (they got married in Florida 3 weeks ago) im really looking forward to it, DS is staying with my MIL for the night so me and hubby have a night off to look forward to.  Cant wait.

Speak to you all soon

JO
x


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry haven't been about for a couple of weeks, I've been suffering with the Metformin!! Things seem to have settled down a bit now though - however, I get incredibly bloated after eating and feel a bit nauseous if I start to get hungry. And I have really gone off some foods - most odd!

I am currently day 23 on cycle 6 of clomid, and first with Metformin 1700mg added in. So, guess I'll see how things are in a week or so, before I think about testing.

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday and are doing ok?

PS I don't get this whole bubble thing, but   anyway!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Joanne,have a fab time,enjoy yourself.

Twinkle,sorry to hear the mets not agreeing with you,really hope you get your well deserved bfp      all we be revealed on the bubble front on the 1st   but I just blew you a few anyway!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I hate weekend,you all dissapear   yeah I know what your all saying !! Get a life Kelly    

Right im going then I might talk to you tomorrow if I can be bothered-PART TIMERS    

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

IM HERE KELLY CAN YOU HEAR ME? 

im working  and have massive hangover !! self inflictedi know 

Jo how was the wedding party??

Twinkle sorry to hear the met has been playing you up! i only get it some days now thankfully, but there seems no rhyme or reason as to when it strikes which is the pain!! hope things settle down for you, if you want to know anything about it then i can try and help!

How is everyone else??

No af for me still waiting!! so i can start my clomid! had my 21 day bloods done to see whether ovulated on metformin alone before i start my clomid and i rang up for the results on friday a week after they were done and still not back!! and told will be tuesday at the earliest!!  im an ex nurse and thats way too long for blood results! 
sorry to moan 

love to all
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm here too!
Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend. I'm lieing on the sofa watching charmed and feeling very sorry for myself. Can't seem to find the willpower to tackle the ironing mountain today  
Oh well - more choccy and wine to get me through the night!

Suzie- Hope your results ae available soon!
Twinkle- hope the met symptoms disappear.
Jo - hope you enjoyed the party

TTFn
Debs


----------



## Jackson (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi all,
I am not sure if anyone remembers me, I posted on this page last year.  I stopped as I came off of clomid in Dec and had a Lap in Jan.  Luckily this was clear.  I started back on clomid for three months in March.

I was really at a low point as DP sperm count came back low although it was fine last year, my cycles were getting longer and I was told they would stop and my sister had a baby. I was happy but sad at the same time.  Consultant said sperm counts can go up and down and that DP could go back up but to be on ths safe side, at the beginning of July he put us on the IVF/ICSi waiting list.

However, my chest had been sore for a few weeks and the week after we seen him I had a niggling feeling to do a test.  I didn't tell DP as didn't want to get his hopes up again and I knew there was no chance.

IT WAS POSISTIVE.  I couldn't believe it and woke up DP rambling - it took him a few moments to understand what was happening.  As i am considered high risk I recieve a scan and pregnyl injection every week, i will be 12 weeks tomorrow and everything is going well.  

I just wanted to pass on my story so that you all do not give up hope.  This was my first month with no medication, i didn't know exactly when I would be ovulating and there was only 1 opportunity that we could have conceived.  Others had told me success stories which was nice but you never believe it is going to happen to you.  All I can say is don't give up hope as miracles can happen.

All the best to all that are on this horrible rollercoaster and I hope your miracle happens soon.  
jackson x x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jacksom,thats fab news,I wont remember you as I only found ff this year.hope all goes well with the rest of your pregnancy!!!It's so nice to hear other peoples success stories,thanks x

Suzie-I herad you shouting babes,did it hurt your head      Hope last night was worth the hang over??!!

Debs-hello me dear,I suggest that you leave the ironing,it's never good to start things when you cant be arsed cos it puts you in a worse mood.Just chill out.

Right I am off to dinner with my ma and pa!!! Hopefully with a bottle of wine too  

Love to you all,back tomorrow!!

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oooh Have a glass for me Kelly 

Has anyone on here been to see Zita West? 
I'm trying to pursuade dh to go but wanted some feedback.

TTFn
Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

kelly my head does hurt  but more embarassingly i bumped into one of my customers from the library last night rather worse for wear and we were being silly and then im at work today and he has just been in!! how red am i   good job we were both being silly  trouble is its worse cause he is really fit


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Debs

My friend saw Zita West and can't speak of her highly enough.  She finally conceived at 35 (after being on the pill for 10 years and having a bit of a 'party girl' life, never wanting children through choice.  But she met dh and that changed. ttc for 5 years to no avail.  She saw Zita and followed her advice (diet, supplements stop exercise etc) and fell pg in 4 months.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hope you're all enjoying the sunny bank holiday weekend.

Firstly...Pootle, congratulations hun...I'm so pleased for you & it's so good to read some positive news    
Secondly...more   to those lovely ladies who didn't get good news this month & sending you lots of  for your next cycle.

Well, we got back from wedding in Plymouth yesterday afternoon. Had a great time...no more weddings for us this year (as far as I know anyway !)...I was planning on not drinking at all but was still fairly good & only had a couple of glasses of champers & wine throughout the day & loads of food...so remained sober...unlike DP who definitely had his fair share of  promptly collapsed on the hotel bed starshaped & I had to remove his clothes...unfortunately he wasn't compus mentus enough to enjoy it  I'm off out tonight...drum & bass clubbing in Brixton...I've been umming & aaarrring about whether to go but really fancy "shaking my ass" so finally decided to go...DP's staying in !! Trying not to think too much about the  & thought what better way than to go out & enjoy myself 

Anyway, I'm thinking of you all...gotta go put on my dancing shoes...well trainers (can't really dance to drum & bass in a pair of killer heels !!) 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Morning girls - been up for ages, having trouble sleeping.

I've got a funny feeling today is going to be a sh*t one - yet again trouble is brewing between me and DH - I don't know whats going on with us 2 at the moment - not a happy bunny  .

Just as well he is going to the footie - so that might diffuse things a little (or worse if they loose!)

Oh hum  - I feel crap - this is doin my head in!

Veronica


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

VB - sorry you are down hun, do you want to talk?

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

sorry this is me post but just wanted any ideas about something, ( have posted on chitter chatters too s sorry if repeating myself  )

I had really bad pains last night in my left side just where my ovary etc should be for about an hour and it was really bad pain , i still had it when i went to bed and its like a dull ache this morning, doesnt feel like an af is on theway pain either!! any ideas?? im not even on the clomid yet either

love
suzie aka olive xx

vb  coming your way


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

morning, 
where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi natalie

im day 30 af late and waiting for it to show so can start next 6 months of clomid, but no sign of af on its way, was  really bad pains like have to bend forward 

x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm no doctor hun but it sounds like your AF is coming with evengance, you have really p***ed her off with all those hormone drugs!
I have been suffering with sharp shooting pains too but i have PCOS do you?
Ive heard the cysts can get bigger and more painful with Clomid.
Hope you feel better soon , hot water bottle, hot chocolate and more chocolate is my prescription and if it persists after that call NHS direct for some advice. x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks hun i do have pcos and af can be a right g*t but nothing like this!! bet she shows her ugly face today 

Chocolate at the ready
thanks for advice have a good weekend xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

You too Poppet, lets pray your Aunt comes soon so you can start nutty pills


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Right - this is the situation.

Last night I had wine with dinner, then after that, because I was feeling crap I had a vodka an orange - wasn't drunk but tipsy!! DH was on computer playing football - which he had been doing all day.  I'm sitting watching telly, half asleep - as I haven't been sleeping that well I thought I would go to bed - early I know 8pm!!!  So off I go to bed - I've just fallen asleep and in he comes ranting that it's too early to go to bed and why didn't I tell him I was going etc etc.  Basically I couldn't be bothered - chances were I wouldn't have seen him all night coz once he's on the computer he's stuck there. 

Anyway - I got up at 6.30 this morning and am tidying things away - I'm putting the glasses away in the drinks cupboard and theres the bottle of vodla - a big bottle of Absolut - with guess what - a pen mark along the level - ie DH is keeping an eye on what I'm drinking - I was livid - so I took the bottle and tipped the whole thing down the sink!!!!!!!

Anyway I made breakfast for me and down he comes at 9.45am (to leave for the footie at 10am!) - all sweetness and light.  Off he trots to the footie with no mention of alcohol - little does he know I'm a step ahead of him!!!!

So, chances are there will be an argument tonight!!!

Should I regret it?  Please tell me I did the right thing!!!!!!!!  

Veronica


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww vb sorry you seem to be having a hard time , think we have all been there.

Not sure what advice i can give you which would be of any use except stick with it hun im sure it will get better.
Personally if my dh put a line on the bottle i would have been really upset that he thought he had to do that! 
Footy oh where oh where do i start on that one! my dh even teaches it  so know where you are coming from with that one!
Have you tried talking to dh about if anything is bothering him? i know its difficult if you are snappy with each other.
And i also know its a pain when us woman are usually the ones who seem to have to bring it up! think thats just in a mans genetic makeup 
Maybe try and have a chat when he gets in?
All i know is this IF business puts a massive strain on even the strongest relationships
I really hope things improve for you

 

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Olive

DH is good at ignoring things - so when I try to bring anything up he either snaps or just changes subject.  The truth is we hardly ever BMS - we started having problems a few months into taking clomid - DH got stressed at having to BMS on a certain day etc and the constant failure just didn't help.  Towards the end of the 6months, we just about managed to BMS at the right time - I was always very supportive of him and careful not to put on any pressure.
Since I came off the clomid I was looking forward to enjoying BMS again - as we knew the chances of a BFP were very slim - so we could just relax till we start treatment again.  But oh no, DH isn't interested at all, he's very cuddly but as soon as I go near him in bed - all I get is, I'm tired etc etc.  And quite frankly I can't take it no more.  i feel like a failure for not being able to conceive - so the fact that he won't come near me in bed is a real kick in the bollo**s!
  I have had countless tests done, been prodded and poked, had a lap etc and it just seems that he isn't committed to this whole baby thing.  I know he is desperate for a child - but sex is quite an important bit off that!!!  I feel quite resentful towards him as I am prepared to try anything to get a BFP - poked, prodded, blood tests, drugs etc.  It's like he doesn't care. 

Oh I'm sorry for raving - is it any wonder he won't come near me!!
V xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi vb hun

I know exactly where you are coming from! im just locking up at work and feel this might be a long post i do   so will be five mins hun ok? xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi im back  couldnt get rid of people!

vb i know exactly where you are coming from honestly, when i had my last 6 months worth of clomid bms was a nightmare for dh and I it got so bad that one month im ashamed to say we didnt even do it once so what a wasted month! it was forced, it was horrible and not how it should have been. Clomid turns me into a horrible monster and not interested in sex in any shape or form so trying to perform on demand is awful. When i finished my clomid i too lost all interest which is unlike me  It has taken a while to come back and it is only recently it has got back to being great again. and just before i start my next 6 months of clomid  
Dh has also taken a while to be intersted again, when i finally had it out with he he finally told me it was because he felt i was still hanging on to the hope of getting pg naturally and i wasnt relaxed etc, amd if im truthful he is right, but i hadnt realised i was still like that. It as taken me / us a long time but i think we are in a place where if it happens then great and if it doesnt well we have other options. Never thought i would say that! 
If you want to chat then send me a message and you can have me msn messenger username , i will be online again when i get home soon

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Susie - you're a star!

I actually feel a bit better just getting it off my chest.  Starting to giggle now about what I did this morning - he's going to go mental!!!!  

I'm having a clearout of all my school stuff getting ready for a new school year - we teachers hoard everything - so that is cheering me up a bit - is that   ?

Its reassuring to hear (if that makes sense) that a lot of couples go through this - I think half the problem is me being on holiday and not at work - it's given me too much time to overanalyse and think anout things - i need to chill a little.  Once I'm back at work I will be too busy to think about it and probably too tired so that when DH does come near me, it'll me me that's saying I'm tired!

Thanks for listening - enjoy the rest of your day - I won't bother you anymore!!
Veronica


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

must be something in the water today (or perhaps the vodka  )

dh and I are fighting as well. I'm knackered - always am when af pays a visit and feeling throughly miserable and dejected. All I want to do is cry and dh had a go at me for not washing up. Well that was the final straw. I locked myself in the bathroom for an hour.

We've kind of talked about it but he doesn't seem to get that I work long hours partly because I need to because of my job, but also because I hate being at home and reminded that 1)I'm not pregnanct and 2) my little boy is dead. I know I'm hiding from reality but at the moment I don't know how else to get through the days.

I know I should go and see someone about this but I'm fed up of talking thing round and round in circles with counsellors, really REALLY don't want to go on anti depressants (been on them before and it made it worse), but don't know what else to do.

I'm trying to pursuade dh to go and see Zita West as I think if I can get us both healthy then hopfully a pregnancy will happen and I won't feel so bloody inadequate (feeling decidedly unattractive and unfeminine at the moment)

Sorry this has been such a down post. I'll try to be   ier tomorrow.

Debs


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Debby

 - this whole ttc thing isn't fair at all.

I can't believe he had a go at you for not doing the dishes! Men!!

If only they would open up a bit more, it might make things easier.  I hope you feel a bit better.  I know what you mean about the anti depressants - been there too.
As for the unattractive/unfeminine - I feel like a big fat ugly cow today!
Mooooooo!

Veronica
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh dear debby big hugs to you too!! my heart goes out to you 

vb - dh is a teacher and i know exactly what you mean about hoarding  Hope things go ok with dh

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Not sure if I have posted on this site before but thought I would after reading what a hard time VB and Olive are having with dh's!

I have to say that I feel really irritable on clomid and nauseous in the mornings so i understand how annoying dh can be. I am just on my month off before starting clomid 100 mg and 20 mg estradio again. Am going in for HSG on 20th september so hopefully tubes will be ok so that we can do IUI. Anyone have any positive experiences of IUI on Clomid? Benn reading the IUI board and it seems that it does not have a great track record for BFP.

I feel really good not being on the drugs this Month and been really active , if you know what I mean! Probably no chance of conceiving though as not sure if ovulated or not. LH surges seem to be there for the last 3 days! Very confusing for the likes of me.

VB- keep your spirits up love- do you take flaxseed oil at all? I found this really helps (and with my skin). Take 3 x 1000mg daily (reccommended by Marilyn Glenville and Zita West).

Start back on clomid as soon as af comes so will keep you all posted.

Nice speaking with you.

Humph

xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Humph

What does Flaxseed oil do?  plus who is Zita West?  I have seen here name on here a few times.

Veronica


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Crikey,

For once there is husband bashing going on and I can't join in cos dh is in a good mood lately     we also find all the bms VERY hard as dh works regular nights and at the weekends we are both too tired,mad or what. 

VB-I would have poured the vodka into another bottle and hid it and then fill the vodake bottle with water upto the mark,than when he goes to check it it looks like you havent had any    

Hope you are feeling a bit brighter this afternoon-it seems we all feel low at the same time doesnt it??!!

We are never happy with what we have,sounds like you lot have the hubbies that worry too much and then on the other side theres hubbies like mine who are so laid back its laughable,I am sure all the decisions I make dh is happy with but sometimes a little bit of input would be nice.

Right best stop eating cake now-I am off for my induction at the gym tomorrow afternoon,eeekkk   

Im sure I will be a right sweaty betty by the end of it!!!!

Love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

VB

I take flaxseed oil from ovulation onwards...I take EPO (evening primrose oil) up to ovulation but you shouldn't take EPO after ov as may cause uterine contractions. Flaxseed has EFA's (essential fatty acids) & is rich in Omega 3 Oil. It's safe to take flaxseed right through pregnancy too. It's also good for men so I make DP take it !

There's a thread on the Prenatal forum...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=26730.0

And here's some info on flaxseed oil...

http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshelf/substances_view/1,1525,783,00.html

"Treat menopausal symptoms, menstrual cramps, female infertility and endometriosis. Because the hormone-balancing lignans and plant estrogens (phytoestrogens) in flaxseed oil help stabilize a woman's estrogen-progesterone ratio, they can have beneficial effects on the menstrual cycle, and relieve the hot flashes of perimenopause and menopause. Flaxseed oil may also improve uterine function and thus treat fertility problems. In addition, the essential fatty acids in flaxseed oil have been shown to block production of prostaglandins, hormonelike substances that, when released in excess amounts during menstruation, can cause the heavy bleeding associated with endometriosis"

Flaxseed can "Fight prostate problems, male infertility and impotence. The EFAs in flaxseed oil may help to prevent swelling and inflammation of the prostate, the small gland located below the bladder in males that tends to enlarge with age. Symptoms of such enlargement, such as urgency to urinate, may lessen as a result. The EFAs also play a role in keeping sperm healthy, which may be of value in treating male infertility, and they can improve blood flow to the penis, a boon for those suffering from impotence".

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Kelly - thought of that - but the bottle has one of those funny pourers which lets liquid out but none in.  we got it in Spain!  He's got another bottle anyway.
Veronica


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Veronica - I think you were very restrained by just pooring the Voddie down the sink if it was me Hubby would have woken up to a bottle of vodka over his head!!  Men, they are such a pain in the


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

SOrry girls, dont know what happened there, message got posted before I had finished.  Anyway I was saying Men are such a pain in the   you can never do right!  Myself and DH went through a rough patch about 3 months ago, we couldnt have a conversation without shouting and bawling at each other.  Things eventually got back to normal though so dont give up.  I find its easier to write a letter and express how you feel in that its much less confrontational.

Kelly - Hope your Gym induction goes well, I wish I had the courage to join the gym.  I feel like i would have to lose at least 3 stone before I could even join!  Stupid I know.

Hi Debbie a big   for you. 

Hello to everyone else I have missed, only a short post as DS needs to have a bath before bed.

I will let you know tomorrow about my brother's wedding party and my all day Sunday hangover 

Jo
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Well today has gone from bad to worse. I finally succomed to the ironing pile (huge) which took about 4 hours. Then had a phone call to say that my Grandad passed away in the night. We weren't that close but my Dad is really upset and I hate seeing him like that. Oh joy another funeral to look forward to.

Kinda puts it all in perspective though.

Debs


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Debs

I am so sorry hun.

xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Debby -   to you and your family.

Kelly - hope your induction went well - we have just cancelled our membership!!  We are so lazy!!!!!

Jo - looking forward to hearing about the wedding!

Natasha - I'm gonna go on to Holland and Barret (they've got a sale on) and get me and DH some flaxseed oil!  thanks for the info.  Do you only take it at certain times in your cycle? - you said you took it from OV onwards.

As for the vodka situation - he hasn't found out yet!!!!  I bet he thinks he's got one over on me - little does he know!!!  

Well - this is my last day before I'm back to school tomorrow - kids aren't back til Monday.  So today I am going to watch TV, slob out and stay in my pyjamas all day!!!!

Veronica


Veronica


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

They were half price on there - got 2 boxes of the organic ones for £14.00.  2 x 160 capsules - it says to take 1 twice a day.  Gonna get DH onto them too - it says they are good for gout - which he sometimes gets.

They also had this breast gro stuff which I was tempted to buy    - £50 for capsules!!  No thanks!!

Veronica


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bloody hell you lot have been busy! So much to catch up on!

Sending love and   to you all, will try and do personals later.

xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

VB said:


> They were half price on there - got 2 boxes of the organic ones for £14.00. 2 x 160 capsules - it says to take 1 twice a day. Gonna get DH onto them too - it says they are good for gout - which he sometimes gets.
> Veronica


Thanks for this Veronica - I'm hoping to get my supply later, encouraged by everyone on here.

Hope every one is OK today - I am still waiting for AF (something like day 50!!!). Definitely not pg - maybe I've had an immaculate conception 

Alison


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Got loads of work to do so no time for personals I'm afraid...but will try & catch up later. Currently on CD21 & trying to remain positive...fingers crossed  

VB - I only take Flaxseed from ovulation onwards as I take EPO (evening primrose oil) up until ovulation but you shouldn't take EPO from ovulation onwards as can cause uterine contractions. It would be fine to take Flaxseed Oil all through cycle but I already take other vit supplements so don't feel I need to take Flaxseed Oil all time as EPO does similar eg contains EFA's.

 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for this Veronica - I'm hoping to get my supply later, encouraged by everyone on here.

Hope every one is OK today - I am still waiting for AF (something like day 50!!!). Definitely not pg - maybe I've had an immaculate conception 

Alison
[/quote]

seeing as the lst one was about 2005 years ago - it's about time we had another one


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning All,

Debs - I did all my ironing yesterday too, took me about 2 1/2 hours.  Nothing better than ironing for a few hours on bank holiday monday (not)   Sorry to hear of your loss,  

Alison "immaculate conception" sounds fab.  Sure would make BMS a whole lot easier.  

Kelly - How did your gym induction go?  What did you have to do?

VB -  How is your PJ day going?  Anything interesting on day time TV?

Hi to anyone I have missed! 

Well it should be cd9 for me but as im not on clomid this month I dont know if I will even ovulate.  Going to see Consultant on Thursday 8th.  

My brother's wedding party on Saturday night was fab, venue was lovely and for Cardiff town centre the prices of drinks was unbelievable £1.30 for a voddie & coke so no need to explain how I got so drunk!   I also had a bottle of vodka in my bag because I thought it was going to be expensive (ended up drinking that too).  You should have seen me strutting my stuff on the dance floor      I hope nobody caught me on camera, I'll never live it down.  

Only a few people asked "when's the next baby going to arrive, dont want to leave it too long or Owen will be to old to enjoy a brother or sister".  I think if I hadnt been drunk I would have   but i managed to let it pass.  SIL drove me nuts though this is the one who is pregnant again (said she didnt want anymore after the last one because she couldnt cope) she is still drinking & smoking she said again "if its another girl im leaving it at the hospital".  She knows that im having difficulties conceiving but she doesnt seem to care.  Heartless cow.

Anyway hubby managed to drag me into a taxi at 2.30 (after I had signed the guest book "thanks for inviting me, love from Cherie Blair".  Really bad hangover on Sunday.  Dont think I will be drinking again for a while.

Love Jo
x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

To Cherie AKA Jo - you are  loopy   !!!!!  Sounds like you had a fab night - seems like vodka is getting us all in trouble!!!!!

I can't believe your SIL - some people just don't have a clue!

Have managed to get dressed and am going to go and get some lunch and maybe a sunbed session - naughy I know - I find it really hard to tan and the little I got on hols has gone - I've got a couple of tokens left so I may as well use them.  Just watched money spinners - i thought they were really sweet!


Veronica


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Joanne -     your a nutter! You've cheered me right up!

K
xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Jo - your SIL needs a good slap!   at the "strutting" though, somehow with a skinful I always think I've got lots of rhythm....and then I see the wedding video!

Nicki.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Joanne-party animal you!!! Lets hope you ov on your own,you never know strange things happen like me joining a gym    went well,tried out all the machines and made myself look like an idiot,just a normal day in kellyvill then

Got to dish dinner up mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dinner I'm still stuck at work (another 10 hour day then - whats new....)

Well some good news. I phoned up the consultant today so see if I could get an appointment to discuss why i'm ovulating so late in my cycle (about 9 days before af) so hopefully this will give some answers  and therefore a solution. Role on Monday!

Although my Aunt has just thrown a spanner in the works my letting me know that my Gramps funeral might be on Monday.. oh well.

Kelly - hope the muscles don't ache too much later! I can barely stand the next day (very infrequent Gym user!)  

Jo - Where can we purchase copies of the video?  

TTFn
Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Debs-great news about the appointment,hope you can make it!!! Im sure I wont be smiling in the morning when my muscles cease up  

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to say  to debs

well af still not here!! am hoping it stays away til after the ff party on friday!!

need to check my boards but will be back later

love to all
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

THanks Suzy & Kelly.

Feeling a little more positive as the day has gone on. At least I know I'm doing something to get out of the 'babyless' situation if you know what I mean. 

And DH has finally agreed to go and see Zita West (miracles do happen!) so I guess I should start counting my blessings....

Hope you are both having good days (and that the legs are not too bad tomorrow Kelly!  I dread the morning after.  )

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello my lovely Clomid Chicks 

Gonna watch final part of Messiah in a moment but just thought I'd pop in quickly to say "ciao", "bonjour", "hi" before I log off 

Take care



Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Night night sleep well
Hope the hot flushes don't bite!


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Been reading your messages since my last posting and you are all mad!

Jo- how you getting on off clomid? I am off this month and have not ovulated so far (day 16). Dont think I am going to either. Do you have acupuncture? I do- she says that it is good to get the energy flowing into 'those parts'- especially if considering IUI or IVF.

Feeling really out of sorts tonight. Have had row with dh- he told me to 'stop snivelling' when I got upset. They can be so cruel sometimes. He says he is bored of the whole baby thing. Must admit, it does take over your life- I bore myself!

Not sure if this is any good to you all but you could try also taking siberian ginseng- apparently good for PCOS.

Thanks for the word on EPO- didnt know I shouldnt take it after ovulation (not relevant this month for me as not happened).

Do any of you sometimes feel that this baby thing is all consuming? I drive myself mad with it. Feel like I am losing the plot somewhat.

Friend of mine has told me she is pregnant. Am v happy for her but sad for me. Am I a horrible person for feeling this way?

Love

Humph

xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Humph   - seems like we are going through the same thing as you.  We haven't had any rows - its like we haven't the energy to row - but everything we say to each other is short and snappy.  We don't even talk about ttc - and when I bring it up - it's like 'not this again' - I can see it on his face!  As for losing the plot - I'm with you on that - I sometimes sit and think what would make me happy?  winning the lottery, no  living in a big mansion, no - a baby - YES.  It's like nothing gets me excited anymore - we went on a big expensive holiday - and the whole time I was in a take it or leave it mood!!

I need to stop and take stock of what I have and appreciate it a bit more.  But that's hard to do.

As for your friend - when I found out my SIL was pg - I was over the moon for her - then I spent an hour and a half in the toilet crying my heart out.  Then unfortunately she m/c and I felt like a right old cow.  You can't help how you feel.

Veronica


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

How are we all on this sunny day   ??

Debs-im not aching at all,might do tomorrow though    how are you this morning??great news about dh agreeing to see zita   how long will it take for an appointment??

Humph-your right we are al MAD   I know where your coming from with this ttc lark,it rules your brain,I dont think there is a waking minute where I am not thinking about it,it does my head in.and no you are not horrible for being jealous,when my so called best friend got (accidentally pg) 2 weeks after spliting with her hubby I was livid and she just couldnt understand    we are still close but she is sssooo inconsiderate.I just wish she could be in my mind for just a week and then she would know what its like!!!

Well dayy 11,started opk's this morning,nothing doing,im sure I am getting the starts of ov pains,I hope not though as I am not going for my scan till next monday ,as I am off the clomid this month they wouldnt book me in any earlier    

Catch you all later x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mornin' all!

Kelly - Re Zita. It depends. We are about to be interviewed for a TV show pilot (the one mentioned on this board!) so I guess it depends on whether we get accepted or not (fingers crossed!).

DH and I had huge talk last night. Me crying him apologising and I think this weekend has cleared the air. I'm not happy but neither is he si at least we should be working together now rather than tearing each other appart.

Other than that am still overworked and underpaid! But life goes on. ho hum.

 to you all .

Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Debs-ooohh so we might see you on telly   how exciting.Can I be the first to have your autograph??  I know its hard but im glad you and dh had a good talk it really helps.Hopefully one of us will win the lottery and you wont have to work anymore   

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ooh lottery win would be good - shame I can't find the time to play it!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Debs - I do the lottery online, it so much easier than queing up for it all the time!

Kelly - Hope you ok babes?

Hi to all you other lovely ladies
xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Afternoon All,

How is everyone today.  GMTV promised me this morning that it was going to be a lovely   day so I put out two lines of washing.  Now is pouring down and no-one at home to get the washing in.  

Im in work until 8pm tonight- grrrrrrr  .  Had to make onion soup for hubby this morning so he doesnt starve to death before I get home.  He doesnt know how to work the toaster (so he says)!!!

Well supposed to have been paid today, but surprise surprise go shopping this morning - no money in bank yet again.  My   wan**r of a boss is going to get it tonight he still owes me £140 from last month because my wages didnt go in on time and I got charged for every bounced DD and it looks like its going to happen again.  I am fuming  .

Sorry no personals at the moment, if I get time later on tonight I will do some.

Hope everyone is having a better day than me.

Jo
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jo

Make sure you keep a diary of how they are treating you, with any expenses incurred or late payments. You never know when you might need to produce it.

Hope your day gets a little better.

Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah Joanne, I agree with Debs, keep a record of everything that happens and print a mini statement so that you have back up too. Might be worth speaking CAB and see if they can give you some advise.

Hope your days gets better hun.
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo...

That's appalling ! I can only agree with what Kerry & Debs have said...keep a record of everything...dates & details...and definitely see if you can get in touch with CAB as your company are basically taking the "P" & expecting you to work for nothing if they're not paying you ! You should receive the full pay owed + full compensation for the charges you've incurred through bounced dd's etc   Think your boss needs a swift punch on the nose & a sharp kick up the ass !  

Sorry it's raining where you are...apparently its 32 degrees here in London...I was taken out to lunch by a supplier earlier & nearly melted sitting out in the heat   ...it's sposed to rain tomorrow though  then a nice hot sunny weekend.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Boss is due to come into office at 5pm so he's gonna get it  .  I have been trying to get hold of CAB but its always engaged.  Employer did say that he would pay the charges I incurred but that was a month ago and im still waiting.  Thing is I really need the money, I have my college fees to pay for next week plus its me and hubbys first anniversary and I wanted to pay for a night in the hotel that we had our reception in.  Its so bloody annoying.  I dont see why I should suffer for their incompetence.

Lets see what the   has to say when he gets in.  I'll keep you posted.

Jo
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Joanne-kick some serious    how frustrating,I wish there was something I could do for you!!Hope you can sort it out soon.

Natasha-ooh get you being taken out to lunch     I know its been so hot here today and now we have a thunderstorm and Oli is scared of them so we have to tell him its the clouds having a party and setting off fireworks   

Kerry-Im ok thanks hunny,how are you? I am sure I am gonna ov any day,loads of cm   

Big hello to debs,VB and humph!!!!

Suzie-hope you dont mind me asking?? You know you said you were waiting for af ,is there any chance you could have caught naturally? excuse me if its a daft question but I am blonde,and a dumb one at that   

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

kelly its ok it did cross my mind but got my 21 day blood test back this morn and progesterone was 2.2!!! so def did not ovulate  so its playing me up!!  about being blonde 

evening to everyone else will be back later

love
suzie xx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Evening all

In this harsh life I really look forward to coming online at night and see what you have all been posting. It is soooooo nice to find people who are crazier than me!

Vb- thanks for your posting- good to know I am not alone with problems with dh. Keep going though girl- you just never know when that fish might swim towards the goal post. When do you go back on to Clomid?

Kelly- a big hello to you and thanks for the support on the pg friend dilema. I love her to pieces but am finding this hard, as I knew I would. It is also other people's reactions that drive me crazy - they just dont think about how their words can wound unintentionally.

Hello to kerryB too.

Has anyone bought one of those rose pouches and has it worked for you?

ASlso wanted to ask you all- do any of you belong to a local support group and if so, how do you find it? There is a new one supposed to be setting up in Bristol so wanted your views on it before I sign up.

Take care online buddies.

Thought for the day: Do babies come because we really want them badly or when the time is right for them, rather than us?

xx

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Posted on the 2ww thread & I really do need to log off & finally go make myself a drink....so will catch up with you lovely ladies tomorrow...I've been logged on since I got in from work !!! Gareth said I'm boring & has gone down the driving range to whack a few balls !!! 

Anyway, sweet dreams  

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Well things didnt exactly go to plan with my boss, instead of the     I wanted to shout at him I ended up bawling my eyes out   and looking like a complete fool.  I cant believe that I let them see me so upset.  As I was crying so much I couldnt speak and therefore didnt tell him what the problem was but he did promise to get a cheque to me by tomorrow for the bank charges I incurred last month.  Lets hope my wages get paid into my account at midnight or they will be having another lot to pay for.  I have to find a new job im never going to be happy in this place now.  Part time jobs are so hard to come by at the moment I feel like im trapped!  Cant afford not to work, dont want to work because I hate my job and im upset when im there all the time.

Have to go, my nose needs blowing   

Jo
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh jo sorry to hear it didnt go well hun! I do exactly the same when i get angry i cry!! because im so angry  
Really hope you get it sorted! I know what you mean about part time job, mine is part time and i need a change but for the hours i do and the pay i get cant see myself getting anything else 

love to you all
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

My situation is the same with work, perhaps we should all go into buisness together


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

natalie good idea  maybe runa service for all us ff girls 
(have posted to you on 2ww as well hun  )


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

omg my boss just rang and i have interview for more hours!! completely forgot i applied for them before my holiday , dont want them now  and i hate interviews and am physically sick before them , want to cry now


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh Olive & Jo. I'm sending you huge hugs and hoping both your days ge better
Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Suzie-If you dont want the hours,call to cancell,you feel much better after the phone call,I hate interviews too,infact im crap with anything,when I went for my first gym session I was ssssooooo nervous,im just a bag of nerves  

Joanne- I really hope that your boss can see all the pressure and stress he is putting you through,I suggest you put it all in writing-copy it and send it to him     you might be able to put your point accross better,I have awfull trouble finding work too,My last job I loved cos it was a small gift shop ten mins from my house and the people there are still my friend s now-but my boss was more then sleazy and I just couldnt do with the hassle(didnt tell dh,he would kill him) but anyway I havent been working now since march and its sooo hard £££££££££ wise but somehow we manage and I never thought we would.I really hope you sort you situation out soon,and that the perfect job turns up for you.

Right Im off to the gym-then swimming  

Kelly x


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls can I join you?

I took clomid over two years ago now and it worked first time, had a m/c last month and am now ready to start again on clomid   Will be taking as soon as af turns up. Had a bit of spotting (not blood though more like mucus) today but not much so not sure if it's on it's way or not?

love sarah x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

welcome to the clomid girls sarah! your dd is a real cutey!

Hope the clomid works again for you 

suzie xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope your all ok. Aren't we all having a sh***y time with work at the moment! I hate my job and am desperate to get out. I work full time for a commercial interiors company - we do the artwork, bric-a-brac etc for pubs/restaurant/hotels - which sounds great, but I HATE MY BOSSES!! I'm trying to set something up on my own to do with interiors (been studying for years) but easier said than done.  Anyway, I hope we all get sorted soon, work can make you so miserable and none of us need that stress at the moment do we!!


Sarah - Welcome to the thread. Hope to "see" you around. Good luck with the   pills, I guess you know what to expect!! 

Kelly - How was the gym? No more sore muscles when you cough!


Hi to DebbyC, Minxy, Olive(Suzie), Natalie, Joanne, Humph and anyone I've missed. Hope you are all hanging in there.

Lots of love my FF's
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kerry,

Had a massive work out yesterday,biked to gym,then worked out,swam,than biked home,then walked to pick Oli up from his grans,I hurt today   

Hows U??

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

FAT! Thats how I am today!   Been good all day then had a lemon cake, a 2 finger KitKat and a Twirl!   Just couldn't help myself. And I will probably pay for it as Met has been making me   over the last week! Stupid girl!

Well done you with all your exercise. That was a huge workout! Wish I could get back in the gym. So skint at the moment. Might start walking (I'v eben saying that for weeks!)

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good evening ladies

How are you all doing 

*Kerry*...sorry you're hating your job & good luck with setting up your own business 
*Kelly*....you are far too energetic you little fitness diva you !!!  I soooo need to start my yoga again...I'm getting a serious buddha belly & hips & thighs  After lots of healthy eating I went & pigged out on Macky D's this afternoon after my acupuncture session...so all my good intentions went down the drain !! 
*Natalie*...how you doing mate  Hope you're feeling a little pinkier & perkier today hun 

Debs, Olive, Joanne, Humpth, Sarah...and everyone esle, hope you're doing ok 

Gonna watch some soaps now (soap addict here - Emmerdale, Corrie, DeadEnders)...

Take care  

Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

hI EVERYONE,
HAVING A MUCH BETTER DAY TODAY IN GONNA POST ON CLOMID 2WW COS I KNOW WHERE I AM WITH THAT!!!!


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls

AF turned today - hooray so will be taking my clomid in the morning - hooray!!! 

Looking forward to chatting to you all

Love sarah x x x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

hi girls - I haven't been posting much over the past few days as I am back at work.

I'm still not sleeping and have been awake since 3.10am - I got up at 4am and have been doing school work and cleaned my oven - I think I am going mad   ! I knew when I woke up there would be no way I would get back over again - my head was spinning about school - so much to do b4 the kids come back on Monday - aaaggghh!!

AF came - 4 days late - it's still not back to the swing of things since I finished my clomid.  So I feel yukky as well today.

Will catch up with you later when you are all awake - I'll prob have fallen asleep by then!!!

Veronica


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around all week - combination of manic time at work and still feeling icky on the metformin. Anyway, AF arrived yesterday. I am quite upset as I had high hopes this cycle (my first with met added to clomid). But, here's to round 7! 

Hi Sarah - welcome to FF! Good luck with the clomid. Let us know how you get along. We both started AF on same day - cycle buddies!  

Kerry - Go for it with your own business. DH and I run our own business and its the best thing ever. I gave up working for the NHS to do it, and it's the best move I ever made.

Kelly - I'm impressed by your exercise regime! I usually go to the gym for a few weeks, full of enthusiasm, then get bored so quickly. I hate paying gym membership!!

Hi eveyone else - Debbie, Minxy, Olive, Humph, Natalie, Jo......err and anyone I've missed


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning All,

How is everyone?  Im having a crap weekend so far, as you all know my meeting with my bosses was terrible on Wednesday, I couldnt sleep all night I couldnt stop thinking of all the things that I wanted to say.  DH is getting on my nerves we had a massive bust up this morning, I was doing the ironing in the spare bedroom (where the computer is) and he wanted to go on the computer (cant do both at once because there isnt enough room) so I told him no he would have to wait until I finished.  He called me a sellfish b**ch.  I cant believe he said he, he got me so mad I started on him then about me spending 2 hours ironing his clothes, how i cook his meals, look after his son, how im taking these drugs that turn me loopy so that we can have a family and he doesnt have to do anything just "perform" at the right time of the month etc.......... and what do i get in return, I cant even remember the last time he washed the dishes,  so he has stormed out, he has been gone about an hour already.  

Twinkle, sorry AF got you but at least you can start your next cycle of clomid now.  Have the s/e of metformin worn off at all yet?

Hi Sarah - welcome to FF.  Clomid worked for me two years ago too and I have been ttc ever since.  Finished my last cycle of clomid last month.  Seeing consultant on Thursday to start IUI.  When was your daughter born?

Kerry -  I think you should go for it with your own business, I know it seems really scary at first but im sure it will work out fine.  If not you can always get another job.  You will regret it if you dont try.

Kelly - OMG what an exercise regime, you must be so fit!!

VB - Have you been to sleep yet?  I have trouble sleeping but its not that I wake up in the night I have trouble actually getting to sleep, if I have something on my mind I have no chance.  I have to get up and do some cleaning and then try again later.  Have you tried taking Nytol or anything like that?

Minxy - You soapaholic, how do you manage over the weekend?

Hello to everyone I have missed.  Speak to you all later. HOpefully DH will turn up soon so I can tell him what a prat I think he is.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Joanne-hunny I hope your ok,do you think he has just gone out to clear his head? I know being on the clomid doesnt help ,its stressfull enough as it is.Arguments like that are over nothing in particular but they are real hum dingers arent they,I hope your ok and you kiss and make up soon,if he goes off on one just sit him down and tell him how you are really feeling  


Twinkle-sorry af arrived,hope your feeling ok,I think we all have those months where we really think wow this is it!!!Dont know how we manage to bounce back all the time,best of luck with this cycle.

VB-Oh my god,go to bed.your making me tired just reading what little sleep you are getting   

Sarah-best of luck this cycle hunny,hope the clomid goes ok x

Natalie-I will track you down and message you where you feel at home babes,its mad here sometimes,I post all over the shop  

Natasha-mmmmmmmmmmmmm Id kill for a chicken sandwhich!!!!!! I hope you thought of me while you were eating it!!!If you didnt you will have to have another one just for me    

Kerry-go on you devil,get walking.only joking,you can only do excersize when you are in the right frame of mind,Im shocked with myself cos I have done nothing for years.


Well I think I have missed my chance of IUI this month    Im 90% sure I ov'd yesterday and my scan isnt till Monday so Im sure its too late      had enough of this now cos the hospital never listen to me and my ov days are always at a weekend when they are closed,I will still go for the scan on Monday though.

kELLY X


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls

I am still awake! Although feeling a little   - I just had a major panic when I tried to clean my oven door - the bit inbetween the 2 panes of glass - I unscrewed it and the bloody thing fell off and smashed on the ground - the actual glass was fine - but parts around the fixings had snapped off - I couldn't get it back on again and was pooping myself!!  I phoned electrolux who said I needed to phone the service dept which isn't open til Monday!  So I took the door, looked really carefully and realised I hadn't put it on right in the first place - so now it is on again - the bits that broke off - well, I don't know what purpose they have!!  They are hidden safely in the bin!

Went shopping, it's my SIL's 40th tomorrow, so got her a nice gift of posh smellies to open as her main pressie is a balloon ride!

Joanne - I bet DH will come back and realise his fault - they do just take us for granted and sometimes they need a right good kick up the bum!!  Hope things get better.

Gonna go and hoover and polish, DH is coming home from work early to watch the footie - so I want to get all done b4 otherwise there's no chance.

Hi to everyone - hope you are all having a nice weekend  
V xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Again

Hubby re-appeared about 30 mins ago with a bunch of flowers and a bottle of vodka for me.  He said sorry for calling me sellfish and im the most non selfish person he has ever met.  How could I not forgive him when he said that..... 

VB you must be going out of your mind with tiredness.  Something similar happened me with my oven, I had just had our new kitchen fitted it was the week before christmas last year.  On the day before christmas day I was cooking tea and the glass smashed.  I was panicking so much, I didnt think that I would be able to get a replacement before christmas and I had about 8 people coming for sunday lunch.  Thank god when I phoned the parts department the glass peice was in stock near to where I live so I had to go and collect it on christmas eve.!!!!

Speak to you all later.

Jo
x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Jo - I'm pleased it's all better  

Veronica


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36205.new#new


----------

